# Derailer Overdrive V2



## Jiuk (Jan 5, 2020)

Hot and smoking~!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks great, and is a great pedal!


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice build and a fun pedal.


----------



## Jiuk (Jan 20, 2020)

If you like Vivian Campbell, look no further. Holy Diver, Stars, Don't talk to strangers,, This is it.
BTW, it makes great sound with 18V.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice build.  I'm liking the bare metal enclosure look.


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 23, 2020)

Never tried Vivian Campbell with mine.  I thought George Lynch.  I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------

